# Juicy Karkass CD?



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2013)

just curious if anyone out there knows where you can buy/download any cds juicy karkass has? google ain't turning up much. thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 12, 2013)

ide try emailing latfo. im pretty sure its ran by him.


----------



## meathook (Sep 15, 2013)

Supposedly you can order it for like 13 bucks on this page http://www.selfishsatanrecordings.com/catalog.htm
You gotta scroll down a little bit to find it.

Ps Matt, thanks for the shout out in the Houston press, haha. We celebrities now


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 15, 2013)

meathook said:


> Supposedly you can order it for like 13 bucks on this page http://www.selfishsatanrecordings.com/catalog.htm
> You gotta scroll down a little bit to find it.
> 
> Ps Matt, thanks for the shout out in the Houston press, haha. We celebrities now



Ha, awesome! Which band are you in?


----------



## meathook (Sep 15, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> Ha, awesome! Which band are you in?


The Rail Yard Ghosts. I play octave mando. Seems like your rating scale was a little skewed? Lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 16, 2013)

meathook said:


> The Rail Yard Ghosts. I play octave mando. Seems like your rating scale was a little skewed? Lol



haha i don't remember having a scale?


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Nov 14, 2013)

Juicy Karkass rules, I saw him live pretty recently. Jesse is a nice dude as well.


----------

